# Power inverters question? Regarding pc install



## Mendopill (Dec 22, 2016)

I see the beauty in ground up custom carputers. But for extreme simplicity, why wouldn't a quality power inverter work with a small format home computer ?


----------



## MikeS (May 23, 2015)

Sure it will, I had an old pc with windows + winamp + IR remote plugin in the trunk with small inverter in.. 1999. took it out before adding dot matrix displays. 
Theres still this thing with moisture and higher voltage which could make it unsafe depending on install location and how it is installed. I'd say a better way is not to use inverter, it's not that hard now as theres lots of readily available stuff.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

For electronics simplicity, it should work fine. 

The double conversion will cause a loss of efficiency and the danger of having line voltage available in the car, as Mike mentioned, are reasons you wouldn't want to use it. 

You imagine the CarPC sites must carry a DC to DC converter for supply.


----------



## Mendopill (Dec 22, 2016)

I appreciate the replies. I'm not going to do it myself. I was only curious why it wasn't done more often. Now I know.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

An inverter would take a considerable amount of space too, considering you can get an ATX power supply that is just a little bit larger than the ATX power connector itself.

M3-ATX, intelligent ATX automotive power supply, 12/24V - power your PC in a car


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

Jazzi said:


> An inverter would take a considerable amount of space too, considering you can get an ATX power supply that is just a little bit larger than the ATX power connector itself.
> 
> M3-ATX, intelligent ATX automotive power supply, 12/24V - power your PC in a car


OP, also consider the power (Watts) that is drawn by your setup so you get a power supply that is correct for what you're trying to run.


----------

